# DISM error 14098 on Windows Server 2012 R2



## ptsapralis (Aug 9, 2016)

I have created a Windows Server 2012 R2 instance on AWS and I have converted it to a server core system by removing all GUI-related roles and features. I have also removed all available/uninstalled roles and features in order to save as much disk space as possible.

In order to free even more space on the instance volume, I am trying to execute this command:

dism /online /cleanup-image / StartComponentCleanup

But I get error code 14098 and a message saying that the component store is corrupted. I then attempt to fix the corruption by executing these commands:

dism /online /cleanup-image /RestoreHealth

Or: dism /online /cleanup-image /RestoreHealth /source:wim:d:\sources\install.wim:1

Although both of these commands claim that the corruption has been fixed, the "dism.../StartComponentCleanup" command still fails with error code "14098".

I have noticed that the "/StartComponentCleanup" process generates a log file, "c:\windows\logs\CBS\CBS.log", which includes a line mentioning this error:

Component folder missing on generating delta for: [ml:280{140},l:172{86}]"amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17667_none_428b96bd4da09a6c"[gle=0x80004005]

So, it seems that there is some corruption in the component store of my system, that cannot be detected and repaired by the "ScanHealth/RestoreHealth" parameters of the "dism" command but prevents the "StartComponentCleanup" process from running successfully.

How can I resolve this? Any syggestion is welcome.

Panos Tsapralis,
Athens, GREECE.


----------

